# Rodrigo cigars



## Fury556 (Oct 10, 2010)

A guy that my wife works with has a nephew that has his own cigar brand. RODRIGO Cigars, Inc. I believe he is located in Pittsburg, PA and only sells to local shops atm. The cigars are described as "*Blended by cigar veteran William Ventura (formerly of Davidoff) and Pittsburgh resident cigar aficionado George Rodriguez. All Grade A Dominican long filler blend matched with a Habano seed Corojo wrapper from Ecuador. This cigar produces a medium body complex smoke*" 

I was given one a few weeks ago and it's been resting till tonight. I must say, even though I am new to this it seemed pretty good to me. I'm not really good at describing flavors but the aroma was sweet smelling, at first it had a hint of coffee and somewhere towards the end I think it had a liquorice flavor. It would be something I would probably buy. Here are some pics:


























I guess if you are in the Pittsburg area there is a place called the Leaf & Bean in the strip district that may sell them. Definitely worth a try imo.


----------



## wsamsky (Jun 1, 2010)

Damn, looks tasty. Can you get em online?


----------



## Fury556 (Oct 10, 2010)

I don't think so. I spent an hour looking online and didn't find anything. The guys uncle said he just sells to stores local in his area. I was hoping at least one of those stores had a website where they sold stuff also, but I guess not. 

He said he was going to contact his nephew for me and get more info about sizes & pricing but I haven't heard anything yet. I also recommended that he tell his nephew to visit us here at Puff.com and hit the Retailer/For Profit Sales Forum, maybe send out some samples to people. Hopefully he takes my advice, it would be a good way for him to get his product out there on a nationwide basis. I guess we will see what happens...


----------



## FridayGt (Oct 24, 2010)

Wow, this sounds interesting as all get out, and defenitely something I'd be very interested in. If anything online ever does become possible, depending on the pricing, I'd defenitely like to try. If not, I may have to wait until I get back home and make the drive up to PA from DE.


----------



## G-ROD (Dec 18, 2010)

Hey guys... I'm the founder of RODRIGO Cigars... Thanks for taking the time to try the cigar. That's the corojo pictured and it's a medium-plus blend. At this time I have been testing the cigar in PA, TX and NY and a few have made their way to S. Florida via my uncle Edgar Feliciano. We've been getting great reviews from smokers, which is great. William Ventura (formerly Davidoff master blender) blended the cigar in Santiago DR and we now have a natural maduro which is outstanding. All of our "Grade A Filler/Binder" tobacco comes from DR with the exception of the wrappers, which are grown in Ecuador. Please feel free to ping me if you want to give the cigar a try. I love talking to smokers and cigar culture is my favorite thing about smoking cigars... always something new to learn...
Thanks again! -George Rodriguez


----------



## drez (Sep 25, 2009)

George I am in Miami if there is any possible way to snag one of these up I would be very interested. Thank you


----------



## BMack (Dec 8, 2010)

I'm definitely interested in trying some if they become available for shipping. You have me sold on a couple if not for the sweet coffee flavor, I think they are really classy looking.


----------



## Firedawg (Nov 8, 2010)

Welcome G-Rod and the maduro sounds yummy! This one of those places where getting your smoke out is a good thing. When a good smoke is found word travels on this board!


----------



## FridayGt (Oct 24, 2010)

Welcome indeed G-Rod. If these ever do become available to be shipped out, I'd love to know. I'm a little far from, well anything at the moment, so I'd have to rely on shipping. Best of luck to you with this!


----------



## Firedawg (Nov 8, 2010)

Jordan I just google mapped it and yep its a few miles!


----------



## FridayGt (Oct 24, 2010)

Firedawg said:


> Jordan I just google mapped it and yep its a few miles!


 Can you post directions to the nearest store that carries these smokes, from Mazar-I-Sharif, Afghanistan? lol

Back on topic, my bad... lol


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

Hello from a fellow Pennsylvanian! I would absolutely love to try some of these cigars. Let me know how you'd like me to contact you.


----------



## G-ROD (Dec 18, 2010)

Fellow smokers... thanks for your interest! I don't know the etiquette of this forum yet and I don't want to get kicked off for pushing my product so shoot me a private message if you can and I'll send you more details on what I have. I can ship to you Monday so maybe you can receive it before x-mas. 
Enjoy the smokes and the football this Sunday and Happy Holidays!
-George


----------



## youngstogiesmoker (Feb 14, 2010)

G-ROD said:


> Hey guys... I'm the founder of RODRIGO Cigars... Thanks for taking the time to try the cigar. That's the corojo pictured and it's a medium-plus blend. At this time I have been testing the cigar in PA, TX and NY and a few have made their way to S. Florida via my uncle Edgar Feliciano. We've been getting great reviews from smokers, which is great. William Ventura (formerly Davidoff master blender) blended the cigar in Santiago DR and we now have a natural maduro which is outstanding. All of our "Grade A Filler/Binder" tobacco comes from DR with the exception of the wrappers, which are grown in Ecuador. Please feel free to ping me if you want to give the cigar a try. I love talking to smokers and cigar culture is my favorite thing about smoking cigars... always something new to learn...
> Thanks again! -George Rodriguez


Welcome to Puff and those are some pretty looking sticks you got there brother.

May be swinging by a b&m next time im in pittsburgh...best of luck!!


----------



## G-ROD (Dec 18, 2010)

I just imported these maduros last week. Smoked about 12 of them including this one tonight. Getting massive flavor, coffee, raisin sweetness, definitely complex, super balance. William Ventura is a god!


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

The cigar looks like a well built smoke!
I'd like to try one myself. Hope this company gets out more, I'm always up to try out ne stuff.
Coffee and liquorice......... sounds like an interesting combonation!!


----------



## Citizen Zero (Nov 1, 2010)

G-ROD said:


> I just imported these maduros last week. Smoked about 12 of them including this one tonight. Getting massive flavor, coffee, raisin sweetness, definitely complex, super balance. William Ventura is a god!


You're makin me jealous George. Can't wait to get a hold on a couple.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

G-ROD said:


> I just imported these maduros last week. Smoked about 12 of them including this one tonight. Getting massive flavor, coffee, raisin sweetness, definitely complex, super balance. William Ventura is a god!


If it's Maduro then it's got my attention. The profile looks to be something I can get behind...raisin sweetness with some coffee and complex sounds like a second cousin to an Opus X. :hungry:

Unfortunately for us we can't PM you on here until you get a few weeks and more posts but I'd sure be interested in trying to get ahold of you by other means possible...does anybody have Georges email address they can PM me with...this is a cigar that really sounds like it was made for me.


----------



## KcJason1 (Oct 20, 2010)

I to would be interested in trying one of these bad boys out... The new maduro perhaps? We will have to chat and work something out when you can recieve pm's


----------



## MoreBeer (Feb 13, 2010)

He can be contacted here:

RODRIGO Cigars, Inc.


----------



## thefenderbender (Jan 11, 2010)

Cool just got on the mailing list.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

MoreBeer said:


> He can be contacted here:
> 
> RODRIGO Cigars, Inc.


WTG Steve...look for some bumpage for this.


----------



## G-ROD (Dec 18, 2010)

Thanks MoreBeer! 
Look forward to hearing from y'all! I'll be shipping sticks out on Monday so shoot me an email from the link on the contact page and I'll reply back with details.


----------



## Barefoot (Jun 11, 2010)

Timely thread for me as I am currently considering a move to Rivers Casino / Pittsburgh. I had to check on the local cigar scene which brought up Leaf & Bean - looks very nice.
Leaf & Bean Home - The Leaf and Bean Company
Would love to try a Rodrigo.......


----------



## FridayGt (Oct 24, 2010)

Ooooh, I'll be e-mailing you if you ship to APO. Does it come with that amazing Ashtray? lol j/k


----------



## G-ROD (Dec 18, 2010)

FridayGt said:


> Ooooh, I'll be e-mailing you if you ship to APO. Does it come with that amazing Ashtray? lol j/k


I will ship to APO. Thanks for your service and thanks to Drew Estates for creating the awesome old school ashtrays!


----------



## marked (Jul 29, 2010)

The construction and wrappers look really good on these. Would love to try one of each.


----------



## FridayGt (Oct 24, 2010)

G-ROD said:


> I will ship to APO. Thanks for your service and thanks to Drew Estates for creating the awesome old school ashtrays!


Awesome! Thank you! E-mail sent requesting details.

Hmmm... I might have to check them out for the ashtrays. I need to upgrade my ammo can and coolant bucket ashtrays... lol


----------



## harley33 (Mar 27, 2009)

Looks very nice.


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

email sent

I would love to help a "start-up"


----------



## G-ROD (Dec 18, 2010)

asmartbull said:


> email sent
> 
> I would love to help a "start-up"


Thanks for your support bro! While we're on the subject of startup, I may as well tell you guys how I go into this - long post but here it goes:

I love cigars and cigar culture. Smoked my first cigar when my daughter was born 16 years ago. It was terrible. But it got me thinking that there must be something better out there and that started my search and appreciation for premium cigars. And like many of you, after many years of smoking, I wanted to learn more about the business. So earlier this year I finally got myself down to Santiago, DR. I had no set plan in mind, I kinda just showed up there with my cousin who's been there a few times, but the one thing I did do was to speak to everyone I could about cigars in my broken Spanish... I told them that I wanted to learn more and get into the business and they were generous with their knowledge (and I picked up a lot of nice sample sticks from the torcedors I met  I remember going to Litto's factory but they turned me away because I didn't have an appointment,which was fine, but outside the factory was this one viejo and he sent me off to go find a certain factory where he thought I could learn something, however, with no road signs and poor directions I got lost in the translation. I never found the guy I was looking for but as my cousin and I were driving down this dirt road in the middle of nowhere rural Tamboril I spotted a couple of guys smoking outside a nondescript stucco building. One of them was a tall white guy with golf gear on who stood out like a sore thumb. The other was Dominican, so I figured they must be in the business. So I got out of the car, said hi then told them I was looking to learn more about the biz. And then they both chuckled at me. When I asked them what's so funny they shook their heads and the white guy said "This.... is William Ventura... William worked for Davidoff for 20 years and this is his own factory that he opened just over the past year or so. It's funny because TODAY is the FIRST day we EVER smoked a cigar in front of this building... and wouldn't you know... you come all the way from the US driving along this dirt road to end up in this place in the middle of nowhere asking to get into the business!" Then William said to me in Spanish "God must have sent you here, come on in!" So William literary took me under his wing and gave me an incredible introduction to the world of cigar making. The white guy in golf gear was Kevin Michaels, a ex-PGA tour player and another cigar veteran that has been a great mentor to me. I owe these guys a ton for taking me in that day, but that's the beauty of the premium cigar business. We're all very passionate about what we do and love to share it to those that have the respect and enthusiasm for the leaf.

The first blend we did was finished with an authentic Corojo wrapper from Ecuador which produces a medium-plus smooth textured and aromatic complex smoke that is satisfying to both new and experienced smokers. The cigar is a pleasure to smoke all the way through, down to the fingertips and it appeals to many palates. Smoking this wrapper I get a better idea of what I think Diego Rodriguez intended when he created the 'Corojo' strain in Cuba.

The second blend is wrapped with an exquisite maduro Habano leaf, also from Ecuador. Aside from taste, the interesting thing about this wrapper is that I think it will introduce many smokers to the beauty of a true maduro. It's not as dark as what people come to expect from a maduro, I think too many smokers these days have had their perception skewed and they often look for more of an oscuro like wrapper when choosing a maduro. That's too bad because there's a lot of processing that goes on to get that dark of a color at big production levels and just like food, you lose a lot of the plant's natural qualities and also add some things that you don't want to consume when you overly process any organic material. Much better if you can achieve the maduro via a natural fermentation process - no coloring added and no forceful "cooking" in order to accelerate fermentation and yield more production.

So I feel like the luckiest guy in this business and I'm just getting started. I am very blessed, I get to spend time talking and meeting with the best people in the world, cigar smokers, and I get to work with Kevin Michaels and William Ventura... Two of the greatest guys in the business that you probably never heard of. And Ventura is simply a tobacco god, just ask your Davidoff rep. He was the number 2 or 3 guy at Davidoff (depending on how you look at it) and worked directly for Zino and the Kelners. That's not to say William only makes mild cigars, quite the contrary, but it's amazing what he can do and the quality of the tobacco that we're seeing in DR now is also amazing (thank you Leo Reyes). No doubt you have smoked some of William's blends in Davidoff's/Avo's/Cusanos, etc... With the RODRIGO you'll see and taste some really good stuff going on. I put all of the money into Grade A tobaccos and construction. I have no advertising budget. My packaging is simple and classic. I run the business extremely lean and I still have a corporate day job, so this isn't about making a quick buck. I wanted to make something that many others would want to smoke everyday. If you smoke a good amount of cigars (and I'm sure you do) you'll notice a complex flavor, great aroma, excellent construction, draw and burn. The smoke consistently has a smooth texture to it and you can enjoy the cigar all the way down to your fingertips and it still maintains its flavor without any harshness. I know you guys can appreciate this because YOU KNOW the difference (and I can't say for the average joe who walks into a cigar shop only during golf season looking for a box of the usual suspects).

This is all probably more than what you wanted to know, but I think it's a good story and I like to share it with others that have the same respect and love for the leaf... These cigars are very limited production right now, not because I want to artificially manipulate demand, but because I want to get it right and there's no need to rush things. I know I'll only get one first impression with you guys and I can't tell you all how much I appreciate your feedback and advice and I look forward to meeting many of you in the future.

And if you're wondering about the origin of the brand name... my family name is Rodriguez, which is derived from the name Rodrick (Germanic) and Rodrigo (Latin). It's a name which can be found across Europe from Italy to Spain and Latin America. Rodriguez actually means 'son of Rodrigo'. I wanted to name the cigar something that I could identify with but I couldn't just slap my name on the label because it's not about me (and there are plenty of egomaniacs in this business already). The cigar and the brand name RODRIGO is all about respecting the tradition and the generations of people that have done this long before me so that we can all enjoy a good smoke and a great way of life...

Looking forward to participating in this forum. Also feel free to connect with me on FB.

Honored to be part of the tribe...
-George Rodriguez


----------



## FridayGt (Oct 24, 2010)

George, thank you so much for sharing that! That is a downright, amazing story. It's just something straight out of a book. The way you describe these cigars paints an absolutely vivid picture, and I can't wait to see it. Having that background, will most certainly add to the experience, and I'm greatfull you took the time to share it. I am damn glad you found your way here, with the way you feel about cigars, you are most certainly going to be in great company with the folks on this forum.

Seriously though, someone call Hollywood, this is a movie I would love to watch... while smoking this cigar...


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

G-ROD said:


> I just imported these maduros last week. Smoked about 12 of them including this one tonight. Getting massive flavor, coffee, raisin sweetness, definitely complex, super balance. William Ventura is a god!


I'm a big maduro fan and those look nice. I'm in the central fla area so if they can find their way here I'd love to try one... not sure if you are shipping or what or how you are handling distribution.


----------



## G-ROD (Dec 18, 2010)

Oldmso54 said:


> I'm a big maduro fan and those look nice. I'm in the central fla area so if they can find their way here I'd love to try one... not sure if you are shipping or what or how you are handling distribution.


How about a 5 pack consisting of:
Corojo: Toro 6.50, Belicoso 5.5x52
Maduro: Robusto 5x50, Toro 6.50, Belicoso 5.75x52
$32.50 including shipping

Let me know if this works for you and shoot me an email at george at rodrigocigars dot com with your ship to address and I'll invoice you.

Thanks!
-George


----------



## Dread (Oct 16, 2009)

I saw something about these on Duke Bazzels facebook page, does Brian carry these?


----------



## G-ROD (Dec 18, 2010)

Dread said:


> I saw something about these on Duke Bazzels facebook page, does Brian carry these?


He'll have by the end of next week - thanks for asking!


----------



## Citizen Zero (Nov 1, 2010)

G-ROD said:


> How about a 5 pack consisting of:
> Corojo: Toro 6.50, Belicoso 5.5x52
> Maduro: Robusto 5x50, Toro 6.50, Belicoso 5.75x52
> $32.50 including shipping
> ...


That sounds like a deal to me.


----------



## Dread (Oct 16, 2009)

G-ROD said:


> He'll have by the end of next week - thanks for asking!


Good deal, Brians are good guy. I try to get down to his shop a few times a month.


----------



## woodted (Jan 3, 2009)

Great story and I'm betting great cigars! email sent.

Good luck with your adventure, I'm sure a lot of brothers here will help you increase sales!:thumb:


----------



## Cattani (Nov 22, 2010)

email sent


----------



## Scardinoz (Mar 15, 2010)

I'm a fan of Davidoff's stuff. I'd be interesting in poking at some of your medium bodied offerings, or at least reading a review.


----------



## harley33 (Mar 27, 2009)

Enjoyed the Robusto this morning. Medium bodied smoke with a nice maduro taste. I usually like a cigar that is more full bodied, but this is definitely a nice morning smoke. Great work George.


----------



## G-ROD (Dec 18, 2010)

harley33 said:


> Enjoyed the Robusto this morning. Medium bodied smoke with a nice maduro taste. I usually like a cigar that is more full bodied, but this is definitely a nice morning smoke. Great work George.


Thanks Jeff! Glad you enjoyed it and honored that you smoked a Rodrigo this fine Xmas morning!

So when I think of "full body/full strength", first thing that comes to mind is LFD chisel, air bender, etc. But like many other smokers, I can't enjoy a true full body/strength cigar any time of day so we went for a blend that has plenty of flavor notes and complexity, but won't make your head spin. Now the unbanded goodies I sent you pack more of a ligero nicotine punch, but I'll withhold my tasting notes until you give it a try.

Question - what's your favorite full bodied cigar?


----------



## harley33 (Mar 27, 2009)

I agree with the full bodied statement. I usually have something medium in the morning, something that is not going to rock my world, something that compliments a cup of coffee. Your maduro robusto did that nicely.

I don't have the experience of some of the brothers here, as I've only been enjoying cigars regularly about 3 or so years... but here it goes...

I enjoy the 9 & T52 LP line from Drew Estates. The higher end AF's (Opus/Anejos), LFD chisels, RP Decades, most of Pepins stuff, although I am heading away from the more spicy sticks. I do enjoy the brown Tat line, but I don't know if I would call them full strength, maybe full body... if I understand the difference.... :hmm:

That being said, some of those cigars mentioned are a little pricey... not an everyday smoke. 

I'm not sure if I will try the unbanded one's today as I have either a Padron 46 or Monte 2 lined up for after dinner, but I will try them soon.

Thanks again George.


----------



## Jeff10236 (Nov 21, 2010)

Great story on your start-up.

My dad is from the Pittsburgh area (I love that town), I've been a cigar smoker for nearly 20 years, I'd love to help support a Pittsburgh based cigar company. I'll be emailing you at the address you gave below to give your 5 pack a try and I have subscribed to your mailing list. In addition to that 5 pack you mentioned, I'd be curious about anything else you may currently have.

BTW, I think you made a wise choice to come post here. For some of the big guys, good or bad word of mouth on a board this size may matter some, but it probably isn't a huge deal. For a small start-up, getting the buzz going here can probably make all the difference. Send out those samplers, get us smoking them and talking about them, and you'll have a great start. Further, you mentioned early in the thread that you were just test-marketing them in a couple states. This will give you some early access to smokers nationwide, what could be better?


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

I also received a nice sampler set from George. I'm going to give them a few days in the humi before I dig in, but initial impressions are nice aroma and nice construction. They look great.

I've also dabbled in a bit of graphic design and I know this doesn't mean much overall, but the label is simple and elegant. If I was walking through a humi and saw these, I would be drawn to them. So many guys go overboard or they don't bring enough to the show. George, whoever designed this nailed it right on the head.


----------



## Dread (Oct 16, 2009)

Im buying a few when Dukes gets them in, and Im only buying the biggest RG availableound:

Just busting some balls, Brian told me the maduro was phenomenal. Im really looking forward to trying these out.


----------



## FridayGt (Oct 24, 2010)

Can't wait to try these bad boys out!


----------



## G-ROD (Dec 18, 2010)

szyzk said:


> I also received a nice sampler set from George. I'm going to give them a few days in the humi before I dig in, but initial impressions are nice aroma and nice construction. They look great.
> 
> I've also dabbled in a bit of graphic design and I know this doesn't mean much overall, but the label is simple and elegant. If I was walking through a humi and saw these, I would be drawn to them. So many guys go overboard or they don't bring enough to the show. George, whoever designed this nailed it right on the head.


Thanks Szyzk - appreciate the feedback from a real smoker!


----------



## G-ROD (Dec 18, 2010)

Dread said:


> Im only buying the biggest RG availableound:
> 
> Just busting some balls, Brian told me the maduro was phenomenal. Im really looking forward to trying these out.


OK - 5.5x56 unbanded prerelease will be behind the counter for you ;-) And I just bought a new mold in DR for a 60rg Belicoso. Full fatty, with a nice tapered tip so you don't have to drool while smoking!


----------



## G-ROD (Dec 18, 2010)

Jeff10236 said:


> Great story on your start-up.
> 
> My dad is from the Pittsburgh area (I love that town), I've been a cigar smoker for nearly 20 years, I'd love to help support a Pittsburgh based cigar company. I'll be emailing you at the address you gave below to give your 5 pack a try and I have subscribed to your mailing list. In addition to that 5 pack you mentioned, I'd be curious about anything else you may currently have.
> 
> BTW, I think you made a wise choice to come post here. For some of the big guys, good or bad word of mouth on a board this size may matter some, but it probably isn't a huge deal. For a small start-up, getting the buzz going here can probably make all the difference. Send out those samplers, get us smoking them and talking about them, and you'll have a great start. Further, you mentioned early in the thread that you were just test-marketing them in a couple states. This will give you some early access to smokers nationwide, what could be better?


Thanks Jeff! Let me know when you're in Pittsburgh again. And yeah, this forum is awesome. Even more so than getting the cigar out there, the feedback I get is the great! Some cigar makers don't care what their customers say or think. RODRIGO isn't about that. It's also not for the masses, but it is for smokers that KNOW what a good cigar is vs marketing and hype, etc.. Tell me what you guys want to see next in a cigar and I'll see what we can do to get it made (within reason of course, let's leave eggs and other farm products to DE ;-).


----------



## Dread (Oct 16, 2009)

G-ROD said:


> OK - 5.5x56 unbanded prerelease will be behind the counter for you ;-) And I just bought a new mold in DR for a 60rg Belicoso. Full fatty, with a nice tapered tip so you don't have to drool while smoking!


Awesome, thanks George I appreciate it. Let me know when he gets them.

I think that 60RG belicoso might just suprise you:thumb: The JDN Antano Gran Consul is one of my favorite cigars, love 60RG belicosos.


----------



## ktblunden (Oct 7, 2010)

I joined the mailing list the other day. Look forward to hearing more of these cigars. The initial reviews are looking pretty good here, I might jump in on that sampler George posted about in a week or so.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Received mine today in great shape...they look really good and can't wait to try one in a few weeks. Thanks George!


----------



## JakeDPR (Sep 29, 2010)

George, do you have any smaller sized cigars? I am a huge fan of petit coronas and other smaller smokes, with winter weather and all haha. I am just curious what sizes you currently offer


----------



## FridayGt (Oct 24, 2010)

Just got mine in the mail today, and I can't wait to tear into these bad boys. Thanks again George, I really appreciate you getting these out here to us and so quickly! The presentation with the boxes was classy. Not overdone, and not to boring, but very appealing. Opening those boxes up and they had an aroma that I was unfamiliar with, but man was it pleasent. The wrappers were toothy and oily with a good firm, yet giving feel. I'm going to be bad and have one right off the plane/ truck/ apo/ every other way it took to get them out here. I'm going to be letting them get various stages of rest and then posting up some reviews for you folks on here. I'm really excited about these!


----------



## drez (Sep 25, 2009)

Mine came in yesterday also

The sticks have a very good smell to them. The wrappers are nice and oily and feel very well built. The band as stated above is very simple yet classy. All in all a great looking smoke. I would bet to say that these should be a nice tastey smoke. 

George keep a couple boxes ready for me!!!


----------



## G-ROD (Dec 18, 2010)

JakeDPR said:


> George, do you have any smaller sized cigars? I am a huge fan of petit coronas and other smaller smokes, with winter weather and all haha. I am just curious what sizes you currently offer


Hi Jake! No petite coronas now, just robustos which are my most popular size in the winter. I am working on a lancero but I doubt that's what you have in mind either. The problem with doing a smaller vitola is commercial. The feedback that I get from retailers is that most b&m customers look at the volume of tobacco in a cigar as a measure of value so they don't want to buy smaller vitolas that sit on the shelf until that one aficionado comes in to buy it. That is unfortunate b/c I believe it's all about the overall experience of the smoke, not how much tobacco you can stuff in a cylinder for the lowest price.

That said, now that I am plugged in directly with you guys I will have to revisit the idea of making smaller vitolas


----------



## G-ROD (Dec 18, 2010)

FridayGt said:


> Just got mine in the mail today, and I can't wait to tear into these bad boys. Thanks again George, I really appreciate you getting these out here to us and so quickly! The presentation with the boxes was classy. Not overdone, and not to boring, but very appealing. Opening those boxes up and they had an aroma that I was unfamiliar with, but man was it pleasent. The wrappers were toothy and oily with a good firm, yet giving feel. I'm going to be bad and have one right off the plane/ truck/ apo/ every other way it took to get them out here. I'm going to be letting them get various stages of rest and then posting up some reviews for you folks on here. I'm really excited about these!


Jordan - glad they reached you in such a relatively short amount of time! Send us some pics of you and your boys enjoying those Rodrigo's!


----------



## FridayGt (Oct 24, 2010)

Woops! Posted my response in the wrong thread. Dang duplicate named threads! lol. Here's a link guys, check it out!
http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/general-cigar-discussion/281538-rodrigo-cigars.html
There's a little cigar pr0n in there! lol.


----------



## JakeDPR (Sep 29, 2010)

email sent! I can't wait to try these


----------



## Son Of Thor (Apr 14, 2010)

Email and FB request sent, look forward to hearing from you and trying out some cigars. :beerchug:


----------



## Son Of Thor (Apr 14, 2010)

Well I got my order placed. It took all of 5 minutes is all to get an email and to get my order placed. Thanks George for the quick responses to all my emails and I look forward to trying them out. :whoo:


----------



## austintxeric (Dec 15, 2009)

I just wanted to chime in that after reading these threads on Rodrigo cigars I wanted to give these cigars a try. I sent an email to George and he was very quick to get back to me and get me on the list for a sampler pack. It will be hard waiting for these to rest before giving them a try!


----------



## Cattani (Nov 22, 2010)

G-Rod rocks. :thumbsup:


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Cattani said:


> G-Rod rocks. :thumbsup:


Agreed x 1000!


----------



## FridayGt (Oct 24, 2010)

You guys should enjoy them. As soon as I get some time out here, I will sit down to do a full fledged review, but I'm loving this stick. It's been a stick I've been handing out with a sly smirk on my face to fellow smokers out here. Enough strength to carry dynamic flavor as it should be, without being delivered harshly. Faint notes of black cherry & molasses brought through with just gobs of creamy smoke. Quality construction, burn, blending and consistency so far. While it was still a good smoke ROTT, rest has suited them well. I'm really trying hard to save at least one to bring back to the states with me, but I'll be in northern DE, so not too far to snag some more if need be.


----------



## G-ROD (Dec 18, 2010)

FridayGt said:


> You guys should enjoy them. As soon as I get some time out here, I will sit down to do a full fledged review, but I'm loving this stick. It's been a stick I've been handing out with a sly smirk on my face to fellow smokers out here. Enough strength to carry dynamic flavor as it should be, without being delivered harshly. Faint notes of black cherry & molasses brought through with just gobs of creamy smoke. Quality construction, burn, blending and consistency so far. While it was still a good smoke ROTT, rest has suited them well. I'm really trying hard to save at least one to bring back to the states with me, but I'll be in northern DE, so not too far to snag some more if need be.


Smoke all you want brother... we'll make more :smoke2:


----------



## Dread (Oct 16, 2009)

When will you be back Jordan?


----------



## FridayGt (Oct 24, 2010)

G-ROD said:


> Smoke all you want brother... we'll make more :smoke2:


Thank you kindly! I'll defenitely be on the hunt when I get back and get settled. I'm kinda excited to hand these to people, watch their face when they say "What's this?" Then, watch their expression change. I know everyone's tastes differ big time, but this is a cigar that hits pretty consistantly my favorite taste buds. It reminds me of quite a few flavors from some of my favorite smokes. My goal when I get back is to tuck some away for a year and see what happens!



Dread said:


> When will you be back Jordan?


 Right now, it's looking like late Feb, but they never seem to be as timely as I'd like, so I'm assuming late Feb early March. Should be mid-march I pick up my cigar smoking buddy from the breeder. :dance: Gettin closer! :dance:


----------



## G-ROD (Dec 18, 2010)

FridayGt said:


> Thank you kindly! I'll defenitely be on the hunt when I get back and get settled. I'm kinda excited to hand these to people, watch their face when they say "What's this?" Then, watch their expression change. I know everyone's tastes differ big time, but this is a cigar that hits pretty consistantly my favorite taste buds. It reminds me of quite a few flavors from some of my favorite smokes. My goal when I get back is to tuck some away for a year and see what happens!
> 
> Right now, it's looking like late Feb, but they never seem to be as timely as I'd like, so I'm assuming late Feb early March. Should be mid-march I pick up my cigar smoking buddy from the breeder. :dance: Gettin closer! :dance:


Excellent... and glad you're getting home relatively soon. What kind of dog you getting?


----------



## Cattani (Nov 22, 2010)

I'll be buying a box of these if my commission hits this month like it should (mortgages are crazy wacky in December, so I'm kinda broke ATM)


----------



## bhuang61 (Jun 3, 2010)

I just ordered the sampler from G-Rod. I'm really looking forward to trying these. I will post my thoughts after I do.


----------



## BMack (Dec 8, 2010)

Oh baby, look what showed up today. Ohh man, I'm excited!


----------



## FridayGt (Oct 24, 2010)

G-ROD said:


> Excellent... and glad you're getting home relatively soon. What kind of dog you getting?


Thanks! I'll be getting an English Bulldog, here's an example. Need a company mascot? lol


----------



## G-ROD (Dec 18, 2010)

BMack said:


> Oh baby, look what showed up today. Ohh man, I'm excited!


Awesome! You are about to experience what a master blender like William Ventura can do with tobacco. Seriously, the guy is arguably the best in the DR. He could easily be the next Pepin, but he's way beyond that, very humble man.


----------



## BMack (Dec 8, 2010)

Oh, I can't wait George! Everything I've heard, I believe it! I would have smoked one tonight if I didn't play hockey. I just got home about an hour ago after 3 hours on the ice... not a great time to smoke a cigar! haha. Hopefully tomorrow!


----------



## Dread (Oct 16, 2009)

Has anyone smoked an Illusione since smoking their Rodrigos? Im smoking a CG4 right now and am tasting some very similar flavors between the Rodrigo and CG4. Obviously they are different in body and some nuances since Rodrigo is mostly dominican while I believe the CG4 is a Nic. Puro but to my palette they share many similarities.


----------



## Son Of Thor (Apr 14, 2010)

Just got my 5 pack of Robusto maduros today, thanks George!


----------



## G-ROD (Dec 18, 2010)

Dread said:


> Has anyone smoked an Illusione since smoking their Rodrigos? Im smoking a CG4 right now and am tasting some very similar flavors between the Rodrigo and CG4. Obviously they are different in body and some nuances since Rodrigo is mostly dominican while I believe the CG4 is a Nic. Puro but to my palette they share many similarities.


I like complexity and I like seco in my blends (for flavor and aroma). When I was in DR with William Ventura he showed me a bail of seco that I absolutely loved, it smelled amazing. That seco he put that into the Rodrigo blends is killer. I think Illusione uses more seco than a lot of Nica cigars. I think I read somewhere that they have a cigar that's all seco, not sure if it's the CG4 though. So maybe that's what the two cigars may have in common. I'll have to pick up a CG4 and compare/contrast.


----------



## bhuang61 (Jun 3, 2010)

George,

I got my sampler yesterday...Thanks. I'll hopefully get to smoke one soon. They look great! :banana:

Can somebody elaborate about 'seco' as mentioned in the past couple posts?


----------



## Dread (Oct 16, 2009)

bhuang61 said:


> George,
> 
> I got my sampler yesterday...Thanks. I'll hopefully get to smoke one soon. They look great! :banana:
> 
> Can somebody elaborate about 'seco' as mentioned in the past couple posts?


Seco are the "middle" leaves of tobacco on a single plant. There is Volado, Seco, and Ligero. Volado is on the bottom and tends to contribute less flavor but has great burning characteristics. Seco and ligero are where the flavor and aroma of cigars come from. Ligero will make a cigar stronger and fuller in body whereas Seco is a more mild tobacco.


----------



## bhuang61 (Jun 3, 2010)

Dread said:


> Seco are the "middle" leaves of tobacco on a single plant. There is Volado, Seco, and Ligero. Volado is on the bottom and tends to contribute less flavor but has great burning characteristics. Seco and ligero are where the flavor and aroma of cigars come from. Ligero will make a cigar stronger and fuller in body whereas Seco is a more mild tobacco.


Thanks Dread. I've definitely heard of ligero. That helps.


----------



## JakeDPR (Sep 29, 2010)

I got mine in today. George sent them before I even made payment. I can already tell you that with customer service like this there will always be some Rodrigos in my humi. I can't wait to smoke one while watching the Steelers dominate the Ravens Saturday!


----------



## G-ROD (Dec 18, 2010)

JakeDPR said:


> I got mine in today. George sent them before I even made payment. I can already tell you that with customer service like this there will always be some Rodrigos in my humi. I can't wait to smoke one while watching the Steelers dominate the Ravens Saturday!


Can't wait for that bloodbath! - guaranteed to be better than the SuperBowl!


----------



## Cattani (Nov 22, 2010)

JakeDPR said:


> I got mine in today. George sent them before I even made payment. I can already tell you that with customer service like this there will always be some Rodrigos in my humi. I can't wait to smoke one while watching the Steelers dominate the Ravens Saturday!


That is definitely one smooth move...he did the same with me. Now THAT is stand up!


----------



## Krioni (Oct 29, 2010)

Got mine Saturday as well! Woo hoo!!!


----------



## austintxeric (Dec 15, 2009)

Just got my invoice for my sampler! Can't wait...awesome service George.


----------



## Dread (Oct 16, 2009)

Enjoy them gentlemen, they are great cigars


----------



## Vicini (Oct 10, 2010)

With all the Buzz about these I'm thinking I'll have to make an order when I get paid on Friday.


----------



## Jeff10236 (Nov 21, 2010)

JakeDPR said:


> I got mine in today. George sent them before I even made payment. I can already tell you that with customer service like this there will always be some Rodrigos in my humi. I can't wait to smoke one while watching the Steelers dominate the Ravens Saturday!


I got mine recently as well. They look great. Mailing them and then billing, you just don't see that anymore, it is great. Payment was easy, George has been great to deal with, and the cigars were sent with one of those temporary humidifiers so they probably don't need a ton of rest after shipping (still, to account for any stress from the temperatures, I'm waiting as long as I can stand to wait- since I mostly smoke outdoors, next even semi-reasonable day I'm smoking at least one).

I wish I could light up while watching the Steelers smash the Ravens. That is going to be a tough (but fun) game, and it will be interesting watching it with Ravens fans- my roommate and brother love the Ravens, and a female friend is coming over to root for Baltimore as well (comes with growing up in the Baltimore-Washington area I guess). My roommate and I even have a wager on the game- the one whose team loses has to put a photo of himself on Facebook as his profile picture wearing a hat with the logo of the other team through the Superbowl (or that team getting knocked out of the playoffs depending upon how far they go). I can't wait to see him sporting the black and gold :rockon:


----------



## austintxeric (Dec 15, 2009)

I received my Rodrigo sampler in the mail today and they look great! The service and shipping were excellent...they were shipped on Monday and received them today. Thanks again George!


----------



## Dread (Oct 16, 2009)

We need to see more just smoked's saying "RODRIGO!"


----------



## G-ROD (Dec 18, 2010)

Dread said:


> We need to see more just smoked's saying "RODRIGO!"


Yes - feedback please!!! BTW, you don't need to wait too long to smoke these. The tobacco is already aged 3-4 years. The 5 packs I shipped are now at least 60 days old, so smoke 'em if you got 'em.


----------



## Cattani (Nov 22, 2010)

I smoked another out of my 5er the other night watching the national championship game......GOD IT WAS JUST AS GOOD AS THE FIRST!


----------



## Reino (Sep 13, 2010)

Got my Fiver yesterday, gettin over a cold but come tomorrow night it will start my weekend!

Thanks George and looking forward to meeting you whenever you make it back down here and have time.


----------



## Dread (Oct 16, 2009)

Cant wait for the Lancero and 6x60 Belicoso


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

All 5 will be torched at the herf this weekend! They will be shared with other Puffers!

Really looking forward to the 6x60 and lancero as well!


----------



## JakeDPR (Sep 29, 2010)

I will be smoking my first Rodrigo tonight!


----------



## woodted (Jan 3, 2009)

Ordered a box of the robos today:biggrin: forgot about the lanceros:banghead:
All in due time!


----------



## JakeDPR (Sep 29, 2010)

I am smoking one of the unbanded cigars now, what a great smoke! I can't wait to try the maduro. This cigar has great flavor, and an excellent draw with tons of creamy smoke! Thanks George!


----------



## austintxeric (Dec 15, 2009)

G-ROD said:


> Yes - feedback please!!! BTW, you don't need to wait too long to smoke these. The tobacco is already aged 3-4 years. The 5 packs I shipped are now at least 60 days old, so smoke 'em if you got 'em.


George, do you think it would worth trying one after only a couple of days rest in my humidor? They were only in transit between you and me for 2 days and you did include the water pillow. I'm dying to try one in the next day or so!


----------



## Dread (Oct 16, 2009)

austintxeric said:


> George, do you think it would worth trying one after only a couple of days rest in my humidor? They were only in transit between you and me for 2 days and you did include the water pillow. I'm dying to try one in the next day or so!


2 days is nothing especially with the water pillow, light one up brother!


----------



## austintxeric (Dec 15, 2009)

Dread said:


> 2 days is nothing especially with the water pillow, light one up brother!


You have me convinced Brett! I will put it on my list for tomorrow.


----------



## Reino (Sep 13, 2010)

Torch it up.

I cant wait to blow this pop corn stand and get home and fire up an unbanded!!!!!


----------



## G-ROD (Dec 18, 2010)

austintxeric said:


> George, do you think it would worth trying one after only a couple of days rest in my humidor? They were only in transit between you and me for 2 days and you did include the water pillow. I'm dying to try one in the next day or so!


I shipped them all the way to Afghanistan and they smoked fine off the truck. Smoke 'em if you got 'em brother...


----------



## harley33 (Mar 27, 2009)

They don't need to sit. Burn'em...


----------



## Cattani (Nov 22, 2010)

plus one


----------



## Domino68 (Jul 17, 2010)

Email sent!


----------



## donovanrichardson (Nov 10, 2010)

I should be getting my sampler soon! George said he would sell a few singles but we might have to organize some group buys for five packs of them, we'll see what happens! Really looking forward to all of them but especially the unbanded ones!


----------



## Vicini (Oct 10, 2010)

Got mine today. gonna be enjoying one tonight


----------



## Eddien8620 (Oct 27, 2010)

Just placed my order today with George.... Cant wait to try one out!


----------



## FridayGt (Oct 24, 2010)

G-ROD said:


> I shipped them all the way to Afghanistan and they smoked fine off the truck. Smoke 'em if you got 'em brother...


+1 Packages get beat to snot in APO. If shipping was ever going to harm one of these cigars, mine would have tasted like snot. It was amazing ROTT, and they seem to get a tad better as the days go buy! Amazing smoke George, and thanks again! I had another one last night, and it was just as great. Smooth semi-strong flavor just balanced right the whole way through. Perfect draw with just some grate amazing flavors. Now, I was half frozen about an inch into the smoke, but it's getting cold out here! lol


----------



## G-ROD (Dec 18, 2010)

Great pic Jordan - you look so content, I think the Army will want to use it as a recruiting poster hoto:


----------



## Cattani (Nov 22, 2010)

:lol: You're probably right on that one!


----------



## FridayGt (Oct 24, 2010)

Hey, it was a good cigar in the middle of the day! I couldn't complain, except for the fact that the Air Force might have better use for it... :rofl:


----------



## pomorider (Nov 14, 2009)

I can't wait to experience what every one has been talking about. I placed my order yesterday.


----------



## Dread (Oct 16, 2009)

I had a chance to smoke one of the corojos as well, extremly complex cigar with boat loads of that Corojo flavor.


----------



## JakeDPR (Sep 29, 2010)

I will be trying the Maduro during the Steelers game, can't wait!


----------



## austintxeric (Dec 15, 2009)

I am enjoying one of the robusto banded cigars tonight. It is awesome so far...tons of smoke and a complex taste of raisins and dark chocolate and cherries. Nice white ash to go along with the great flavors! Can't wait to try the unbandeds. If you are considering these don't hesitate!


----------



## JakeDPR (Sep 29, 2010)

Rodrigo is my favorite brand! I call first on being a Rodrigo fanboy!


----------



## Dread (Oct 16, 2009)

Good to hear it Jake, shops in MA will be carrying Rodrigos before you know it.


----------



## JakeDPR (Sep 29, 2010)

I hope George keeps doing mail order. I live in Western MA. The few shops we have are over priced.


Dread said:


> Good to hear it Jake, shops in MA will be carrying Rodrigos before you know it.


----------



## Arnie (Jan 5, 2009)

Mine arrived yesterday. They look great and I will try one tomorrow, my day off. Thanks George!


----------



## Dread (Oct 16, 2009)

JakeDPR said:


> *I hope George keeps doing mail order*. I live in Western MA. The few shops we have are over priced.


Thats part of the plan so if mail order is how you want to get your Rodrigos youre all set.


----------



## donovanrichardson (Nov 10, 2010)

Dread said:


> Thats part of the plan so if mail order is how you want to get your Rodrigos youre all set.


Yep, I asked George the same question and he would sell boxes and ship to my door and five packs would probably be available but he didn't tell me all of the details on a five pack or anything just yet. I think mine came in yesterday, need to check with my friend!


----------



## G-ROD (Dec 18, 2010)

JakeDPR said:


> I hope George keeps doing mail order. I live in Western MA. The few shops we have are over priced.


Being that Jake is the first officially self-proclaimed Rodrigo fanboy I will ship to him anywhere in the world! If he moves to the top of a mountain in Tibet, he will have his Rodrigos!


----------



## G-ROD (Dec 18, 2010)

austintxeric said:


> I am enjoying one of the robusto banded cigars tonight. It is awesome so far...tons of smoke and a complex taste of raisins and dark chocolate and cherries. Nice white ash to go along with the great flavors! Can't wait to try the unbandeds. If you are considering these don't hesitate!


Thanks for sharing your feedback with us Eric - glad you enjoyed it!


----------



## Dread (Oct 16, 2009)

Just smoked a Rodrigo back to back with a Tatuaje Havana VI, its not even close. Obviously the Tat is a very good cigar but the Rodrigo was just plain better in every single way.


----------



## deep (Mar 13, 2009)

I have now had these in both different wrappers. They are both very very good cigars. Top of the line construction and burn, with complex flavors. They get a thumbs up from me. I suguest for everyone to give these a go.


----------



## Dread (Oct 16, 2009)

deep said:


> I have now had these in both different wrappers. They are both very very good cigars. Top of the line construction and burn, with complex flavors. They get a thumbs up from me. I suguest for everyone to give these a go.


Hey Joe did you order them from George or goto Duke Bazzels to get them?


----------



## G-ROD (Dec 18, 2010)

Dread said:


> Hey Joe did you order them from George or goto Duke Bazzels to get them?


Joe and I met a couple of months ago at Badger Cigar Den, that's when I handed him the corojo (which I'll be bringing back this spring). Joe then tried the habano maduro at our event at Badger's Sat. night.

Joe - thanks for posting your feedback! So glad you're enjoying Rodrigo cigars!


----------



## Dread (Oct 16, 2009)

I didnt know you went to Badgers Joe, lets meet up sometime for a smoke at the Samoans!


----------



## donovanrichardson (Nov 10, 2010)

I just got my five stick sampler today! They look GREAT George, thanks for the fast service and awesome delivery with the water pillow, don't get that much at all anymore. Thanks brother and I will definitely be doing a review!


----------



## bhuang61 (Jun 3, 2010)

I smoked my first Rodrigo on Saturday after the golf tournament. It was cold outside, so I wasn't as relaxed as if I were sitting in a huge leather chair by a fire.

That said, the cigar was *delicious*. I smoked the torpedo. Construction was flawless as was the draw and the burn. Lots of smoke too. 

I'm not the best at picking out nuances of flavor, but this guy was awesome. I got some cocoa, leather and other enjoyable flavors that I can't label. It did seem to be complex and slightly changing throughout the smoke. I smoked it down to the shortest I've ever smoked a cigar. Damn near burned my lips off!!

So, WAY TO GO George! Thanks for making this wonderful smoke happen. :cowboyic9:


----------



## Vicini (Oct 10, 2010)

Had my first of the sampler last night and all Ivan say is OMG.
Was one if the best smokes I've had. I'm definitely going to be ordering mote of these. 

Any word on if it what b&m in the So Cal area will carry these?


----------



## G-ROD (Dec 18, 2010)

Vicini said:


> Had my first of the sampler last night and all Ivan say is OMG.
> Was one if the best smokes I've had. I'm definitely going to be ordering mote of these.
> 
> Any word on if it what b&m in the So Cal area will carry these?


No B&M's in SoCal yet... but you can always order direct from me, I enjoy being a personal virtual tobacconist  Plus the website will be fully operational this spring. And WOW!!! Thanks for the strong endorsement!!! Which cigar did you smoke?


----------



## G-ROD (Dec 18, 2010)

bhuang61 said:


> I smoked my first Rodrigo on Saturday after the golf tournament. It was cold outside, so I wasn't as relaxed as if I were sitting in a huge leather chair by a fire.
> 
> That said, the cigar was *delicious*. I smoked the torpedo. Construction was flawless as was the draw and the burn. Lots of smoke too.
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing your feedback Bill! It's comments like that that make me want to keep making cigars and getting them out to people that can appreciate them! And yes, I damn near burn my lips off every day smoking these bad boys! One of the most complex cigars I've ever had and I'm saying that objectively as possible!


----------



## pomorider (Nov 14, 2009)

Got the confirmation email and my cigars are waiting to be shipped. I can't wait to sample them!!!


----------



## donovanrichardson (Nov 10, 2010)

I just couldn't wait any longer and decided to light one up today and was quite impressed, the hype was definitely worth it. I really like the look of this cigar as well, beautiful band on this one George. The belisco smoked really nice, tons of smoke and great flavor intensity immediately as I entered the second 3rd. Very nice construction as was evident by the long ash it produced. 

Thanks for the opportunity to let us try these cigars George, I look forward to the unbanded cigars for sure! I like how there is kind of a cult following with these cigars and they are flying under the radar, it should almost stay that way, only let true cigar smokers have them haha! Great smoke George at a very affordable price!


----------



## Vicini (Oct 10, 2010)

G-ROD said:


> No B&M's in SoCal yet... but you can always order direct from me, I enjoy being a personal virtual tobacconist  Plus the website will be fully operational this spring. And WOW!!! Thanks for the strong endorsement!!! Which cigar did you smoke?


I had the robusto. looking forward to the rest.


----------



## Domino68 (Jul 17, 2010)

Just got my sampler pack today!! Thank you George. Could not wait and I smoked the Robusto ROTT. Fantastic!!!! Posted my review Rodrigo Maduro Robusto.


----------



## bas (Jul 9, 2010)

As a temporary Pittsburgh local, where could I find a selection of these fine cigars?


----------



## G-ROD (Dec 18, 2010)

bas said:


> As a temporary Pittsburgh local, where could I find a selection of these fine cigars?


Thanks for asking!
Old Allegheny Smoke Shop Home
Leaf & Bean Home - The Leaf and Bean Company (mcmurray and the strip dristrict locations)


----------



## bas (Jul 9, 2010)

G-ROD said:


> Thanks for asking!
> Old Allegheny Smoke Shop Home
> Leaf & Bean Home - The Leaf and Bean Company (mcmurray and the strip dristrict locations)


Sweet. The L&B is reasonably close to me. Thank you for the info, and I'll give 'em a whirl next time I do some weekend shopping.


----------



## deep (Mar 13, 2009)

G-ROD said:


> Joe - thanks for posting your feedback! So glad you're enjoying Rodrigo cigars!


No problem! Glad to see them getting nice reviews! I am really impressed with the construction on these, and like we were talking about the super richness of the tobacco. I would say only about 15% of stick make my regular list and these are on the fast track to my rotation.

I picked up another 4 of them to pass on to friends.

All the best George!!


----------



## woodted (Jan 3, 2009)

Look what I got!


----------



## Dread (Oct 16, 2009)

Very nice Ted


----------



## Cattani (Nov 22, 2010)

Signed first box...bad ass and nice touch George.


----------



## Arnie (Jan 5, 2009)

Those Rodrigo cigars are pretty darn good. I smoked the torpedo the other day and it had great flavor and complexity. Medium/full with cocoa, espresso, leather and a herbal/floral sweetness that gave it great balance. Toward the end it had a flinty edge to it that prevented the sweetness from becoming cloying. Overall, a very good cigar.


----------



## Eddien8620 (Oct 27, 2010)

I had my 2nd Rodrigo cigar today... maduro torpedo. I must say these cigars are great. Everything about it was excellent, taste, draw, smoke. It burned nice and evenly throughout the whole cigar, nice ash as well.


Rodrigo cigars will defiantly be in my humi always. Excellent price and a great relaxing smoke!

Great job George
:first:


----------



## pomorider (Nov 14, 2009)

I received my package Monday and I will be smoking one tonight for Chinese New Year.


----------



## pomorider (Nov 14, 2009)

Excellent construction and great ROTT! I sparked up this baby with a soft flame lighter after my lunch as my Chinese New Year smoke. I was going to smoke it last night, but I was too tired

The smoke is creamy and full. The draw is awesome. Long white ash.

The first half was full of cocoa flavour and a hint of leather. Once I am at the second half, I start to taste the licorice flavour. The flavour is sweet. I also found the first half of the cigar was burning faster than the second half. The smoke was very cool. The band was very tight. I wasn't going to take it off and hope that the heat will loosen the band.


----------



## G-ROD (Dec 18, 2010)

What a perfect way to start off the New Year! (or a new day, as I often do 

Glad you enjoyed it Raphael and I'm honored you chose it as your celebration cigar! 

Thanks to everyone for posting feedback and responses. Things are moving along well and based on the reviews we have achieved a very fine consistency with the flavors and construction in the cigars. 

Smoke well, live well... -George


----------



## Dread (Oct 16, 2009)

Rodrigos en route to Mr J's Havana Shop in Rhode Island! I know we have a lot of great brothers in that area.


----------



## Dread (Oct 16, 2009)

Bringing this one back from the dead, anyone smoked a Rodrigo with a bit of rest yet? Theyre one of the best cigars Ive had at the price point ROTT but Im expecting big things after 6-12 months of rest.


----------



## donovanrichardson (Nov 10, 2010)

Dread said:


> Bringing this one back from the dead, anyone smoked a Rodrigo with a bit of rest yet? Theyre one of the best cigars Ive had at the price point ROTT but Im expecting big things after 6-12 months of rest.


Same here Bret! You may have talked me into smoking one here soon although I have only had mine for a couple months though.


----------



## G-ROD (Dec 18, 2010)

Light it up... http://i.imgur.com/yfpP9.jpg


----------



## Dread (Oct 16, 2009)

Epic picture right these


----------



## Evonnida (Jun 1, 2010)

I really need to get some of these.


----------



## Jeff10236 (Nov 21, 2010)

Dread said:


> Bringing this one back from the dead, anyone smoked a Rodrigo with a bit of rest yet? Theyre one of the best cigars Ive had at the price point ROTT but Im expecting big things after 6-12 months of rest.


I have one left from the original 5 pack I got sometime in January. I might be giving it to a local B&M owner to try to convince him to stock Rodrigo (we've talked a little about it, he only stocks cigars he's tried and likes, and he has tried new cigars and then ordered them on customer recommendations in the past). If I keep it for myself, I'll be smoking it sometime later this spring (I'll try to hold off until May or June) so I can let you know then. I too expect big things, these are already among my favorite cigars.


----------



## Dread (Oct 16, 2009)

Jeff10236 said:


> I have one left from the original 5 pack I got sometime in January. I might be giving it to a local B&M owner to try to convince him to stock Rodrigo (we've talked a little about it, he only stocks cigars he's tried and likes, and he has tried some and then ordered them on customer recommendations). If I keep it for myself, I'll be smoking it sometime later this spring (I'll try to hold off until May or June) so I can let you know then. I too expect big things, these are already among my favorite cigars.


Have you PM'd George the shops information? No need to hand out your own cigars brother! Although it is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Dread (Oct 16, 2009)

Evonnida said:


> I really need to get some of these.


The complexity is unmatched at its pricepoint, Rodrigos change easily 3 distinct times throughout the smoke. And the black cherry flavor is delicious. They are very unique to say the least.


----------



## rus_bro (Jun 18, 2010)

Evonnida said:


> I really need to get some of these.


Definitely worth it.. do urself a favor and get a sampler..

word on the street is that rodrigo should be stocked in the heights cigar lounge. May be making a trip out there as soon as this Lent season is over and i can buy cigars again.

rb


----------



## Dread (Oct 16, 2009)

I know George has been doing work down in TX, theres plenty of places to buy in the northeast now as well.


----------



## Jeff10236 (Nov 21, 2010)

Dread said:


> Have you PM'd George the shops information? No need to hand out your own cigars brother! Although it is greatly appreciated.


Actually, I sent him the shop info just before my post, I hope he can ship out a sample or two and I can save my last Rodrigo (I won't be ordering for another month or two, spent too much on pipes lately). It would be terrific to have a local shop to buy from (and to buy singles from when I'm feeling broke), and this place stocks a lot of lower volume boutique cigars so it would be a perfect match as well.


----------



## BMack (Dec 8, 2010)

Dread said:


> Bringing this one back from the dead, anyone smoked a Rodrigo with a bit of rest yet? Theyre one of the best cigars Ive had at the price point ROTT but Im expecting big things after 6-12 months of rest.


Funny you mention this, I was JUST thinking today that I might smoke one.


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

George, 

Any b&m shops in San Antonio carrying these yet?

Dan


----------



## G-ROD (Dec 18, 2010)

DanR said:


> George,
> 
> Any b&m shops in San Antonio carrying these yet?
> 
> Dan


Not yet Dan... please recommend one for me, thanks!


----------



## amsgpwarrior (Feb 11, 2011)

G-ROD said:


> Not yet Dan... please recommend one for me, thanks!


Cigar Pointe in San Antonio would be a good place to sell the Rodrigos! Tell Matt and Gabe I recommended you to them.
Ya'll get the new shipments in?


----------



## G-ROD (Dec 18, 2010)

amsgpwarrior said:


> Cigar Pointe in San Antonio would be a good place to sell the Rodrigos! Tell Matt and Gabe I recommended you to them.
> Ya'll get the new shipments in?


Thanks bro! Yes, new cigars in and they are great! That pic I posted was from the new batch. I had the bunchers take some more time with the construction and the result is evident in the ash. Very well packed without compromising the draw. Most of the sticks I have in now are spoken for already but we're slowly increasing production to keep up with the growing demand


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

Aaron bet me to it. Cigar pointe carries a very nice selection (and they happen to be very close to me!).


----------



## Son Of Thor (Apr 14, 2010)

BMack said:


> Funny you mention this, I was JUST thinking today that I might smoke one.


I was thinking the same thing, I actually put one in the dry box tonight to smoke tomorrow. :hat:


----------



## BMack (Dec 8, 2010)

Son Of Thor said:


> I was thinking the same thing, I actually put one in the dry box tonight to smoke tomorrow. :hat:


Very nice Corey, banded or pre-release?


----------



## Son Of Thor (Apr 14, 2010)

BMack said:


> Very nice Corey, banded or pre-release?


Mine are banded. I just got a 5 pack of robusto maduros at the same time he was sending out the sampler packs.


----------



## Fury556 (Oct 10, 2010)

I'm down to my last 2 :scared: :smoke:


----------



## Son Of Thor (Apr 14, 2010)

I'm a little over an inch into my first one (maduro robusto) and Loving it!


----------



## Babaki (Mar 17, 2011)

anywhere in NJ to score these?


----------



## Dread (Oct 16, 2009)

Rubens Smoke Stack although idk if they have their order in yet. And Im going to see ralph down at Fume in a week or 2 so hopefully there as well soon.


----------



## Babaki (Mar 17, 2011)

Dread said:


> Rubens Smoke Stack although idk if they have their order in yet. And Im going to see ralph down at Fume in a week or 2 so hopefully there as well soon.


sweet what about NYC? the website has pretty much no information, sorry if im bugging you with questions.


----------



## Dread (Oct 16, 2009)

Nowhere in NYC, Rubens would definetly be the closest place


----------



## G-ROD (Dec 18, 2010)

Babaki said:


> sweet what about NYC? the website has pretty much no information, sorry if im bugging you with questions.


Thanks for asking Justin... as you can tell we are in very early stage "stealth" operating mode... this way we can get feedback and let things evolve naturally and make small adjustments to blends and production and also refine our go-to-market strategy and which shops we want to partner with, etc. If you have a favorite shop in the city please let me know. And btw, Ruben's cigars are packed and ready to go out the door tomorrow so he will have them by Weds this week.

Smoke well... live rich... -George


----------



## Dread (Oct 16, 2009)

Smoking a Rodrigo 6x60 now. You guys are going to love this one when its released


----------



## Boston Rog (Jan 5, 2011)

just found this thread this is so cool that the owner is hooking all you guys up.Sounds like a great cigar can't wait to add a few to my cooler.


----------



## loki993 (Sep 25, 2010)

Are these avaliable yet? Been wanting to try these since they friended me on FB, lol.


----------



## Dread (Oct 16, 2009)

Yes they are available. Shoot me a pm and I can get you pricing.


----------



## woodted (Jan 3, 2009)

Boston Rog said:


> just found this thread this is so cool that the owner is hooking all you guys up.Sounds like a great cigar can't wait to add a few to my cooler.


George is very hands on with his sticks. I sent him a email to order some lanceros and he called me to get it set up and talk a little. He is very passionate about his business!


----------



## bigslowrock (May 9, 2010)

did the lancero's ever come out?


----------



## simplechords (Aug 13, 2006)

well after reading this thread i guess i will have to stop by Reuben's after work!


----------



## woodted (Jan 3, 2009)

bigslowrock said:


> did the lancero's ever come out?


Just got my box this am!:whoo:


----------



## Dread (Oct 16, 2009)

Sizes currently available are...

Robusto
Toro
Belicoso
Lancero
G6- 6x60

The G4 and G5 should become available in the next 7-10 days
G4- 6.25x54
G5- 5.5x56


----------



## BMack (Dec 8, 2010)

I'm telling you guys, Rodrigo/George is the next Illusione/Dion. Buy these!


----------



## Dread (Oct 16, 2009)

For those of you that tried these a while back... try them again now. Some slight tweaks have been made to the blend to improve just about every characteristic of the smoking experience.


----------



## Hinson (May 11, 2011)

BMack said:


> I'm telling you guys, Rodrigo/George is the next Illusione/Dion. Buy these!


This statement alone has me looking. Got any good spots to find them online?


----------



## Dread (Oct 16, 2009)

Hinson said:


> This statement alone has me looking. Got any good spots to find them online?


Shoot me a PM Shannon. They arent available online but I can get them for you.


----------



## BMack (Dec 8, 2010)

Hinson said:


> This statement alone has me looking. Got any good spots to find them online?


I pretty much just talk to George, in fact I did today. Just PM Brett and I'm sure he'll take good care of you.

I promise you this, in a matter of five years you'll see Rodrigo on some online retailers...and likely sold out most of the time. It's truly a top-notch boutique cigar, phenomenal quality and flavor-wise they're great. Don't tell George(  ) but these are easily $4 or more per-cigar under priced.


----------



## Shibby (Jul 13, 2011)

BMack said:


> I pretty much just talk to George, in fact I did today. Just PM Brett and I'm sure he'll take good care of you.
> 
> I promise you this, in a matter of five years you'll see Rodrigo on some online retailers...and likely sold out most of the time. It's truly a top-notch boutique cigar, phenomenal quality and flavor-wise they're great. Don't tell George(  ) but these are easily $4 or more per-cigar under priced.


Hmm.. sounds like this is something ill have to pick up next time i have some money to spend haha.. Im hoping i can trust you :roll:


----------



## Mugroid (May 18, 2010)

I met someone from Rodrigo at Badger's Cigar Den,nice enough fella and it is a great smoke! Now I'm craving another one .


----------



## Dread (Oct 16, 2009)

Mugroid said:


> I met someone from Rodrigo at Badger's Cigar Den,nice enough fella and it is a great smoke! Now I'm craving another one .


Hey Glenn that was either myself or George. If it was at one of Badgers event nights it was George otherwise it was more than likely myself that you met. Sorry I dont recall exactly if it was me I suprisingly know numerous Glenns in the area.


----------



## Mugroid (May 18, 2010)

It was at one of the "gentlemen's night" with the pretty girls cutting and lighting and serving booze. Fun time. I think the name George rings a bell,it was a busy nite with lots of faces and names to remember.



Dread said:


> Hey Glenn that was either myself or George. If it was at one of Badgers event nights it was George otherwise it was more than likely myself that you met. Sorry I dont recall exactly if it was me I suprisingly know numerous Glenns in the area.


----------



## Dread (Oct 16, 2009)

Yup that was George, hes actually the owner of Rodrigo


----------



## G-ROD (Dec 18, 2010)

Hey what's up! That was a good 'gentlemen's night' (sounds a little risque but we keep it classy  Thanks for all the kind words about Rodrigo Cigars and for your support! Smoke well, live rich!


----------



## bigslowrock (May 9, 2010)

Any of you guys near a Rodrigo shop want to hook me up with a 5er of lances?


----------



## Dread (Oct 16, 2009)

Ill take care of you J, PM sent


----------



## Dread (Oct 16, 2009)

Rodrigo lovers check in. How are your Rodrigos smoking?


----------



## Hinson (May 11, 2011)

Got the email that you guys are selling 6 packs now on the website. Can't wait to order one and finally try these out, heard nothing but good things.


----------



## Dread (Oct 16, 2009)

Yes sir, 6 pack samplers just became available today at Classicsmokes.com


----------



## Arnie (Jan 5, 2009)

I picked up a five pack sampler a while ago, smoked one and set the rest down for a long nap. 
I smoked one the other day and I gotta say, that was a great cigar. 
And for the price they beat most of the so-called boutique cigars. Way to go George.


----------



## G-ROD (Dec 18, 2010)

Arnie said:


> I picked up a five pack sampler a while ago, smoked one and set the rest down for a long nap.
> I smoked one the other day and I gotta say, that was a great cigar.
> And for the price they beat most of the so-called boutique cigars. Way to go George.


Arnie - thanks so much!!! And thanks for noticing that there's a difference between boutiques and 'boutiques'...


----------



## Dread (Oct 16, 2009)

G-ROD said:


> Arnie - thanks so much!!! And thanks for noticing that there's a difference between boutiques and 'boutiques'...


As Boutique as it gets:tu


----------



## woodted (Jan 3, 2009)

I just received a box of the new G4s and they are awesome! Another winner for George!:first:


----------



## Richterscale (Jan 8, 2011)

Dread said:


> Rodrigo lovers check in. How are your Rodrigos smoking?


LOL I just got another couple boxes shipped to me.. my first taste of the Clasico lancero.. LOVE IT. You know how they are treating me! hah I've gotta be the biggest Rodrigo slut out there. Great stuff guys.


----------



## rus_bro (Jun 18, 2010)

i always keep a couple in the humidor, lately been leaning towards the new Boutique w/ the bigger ring gauges and soooo smooth.

if you guys havent gotten into them yet, i say hit up his website.

rb


----------



## cedjunior (Apr 7, 2007)

I just got a few with the Anejo samplers I ordered. Looking forward to trying them.


----------



## sengjc (Nov 15, 2010)

Tried a Boutique blend over the weekend. Definitely must try if you haven't had one before.


----------



## andrprosh (Apr 5, 2011)

Now you got me all curious about these.


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

andrprosh said:


> Now you got me all curious about these.


Go for it Andriy, these rank right up there with Tatuaje and Illusione for flavor and construction! You also have the added benefit of supporting a business with a GREAT owner, George is an incredibly nice guy who's very passionate about his cigars.


----------



## G-ROD (Dec 18, 2010)

Hey fellas! Just want to drop a quick note to say thanks for the support! 
Here's a list of B&M's - B&M Retail Partners
And you can get Rodrigo at ClassicSmokes dot com

Working on some big things this year... Expanding the retail B&M market... And adding new lines in the first half of the year: 
First up is La Fortaleza (full strength/flavor natural oscuro wrapper, DR puro). The prototypes of this cigar have been truly outstanding. 
Next is "The Corona Project", which is a collaboration between me and my New England rep, Brett Bowersox (puff handle Dread). 
The Corona Project is exactly what the name implies and yes we will have our lab coats on for this one.

Thanks again!!!
-George


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

G-ROD said:


> First up is La Fortaleza (full strength/flavor natural oscuro wrapper, DR puro).


Yes!



G-ROD said:


> Next is "The Corona Project"


YES!!!

I can't wait!


----------



## sdlaird (Mar 15, 2011)

Richterscale said:


> LOL I just got another couple boxes shipped to me.. my first taste of the Clasico lancero.. LOVE IT. You know how they are treating me! hah I've gotta be the biggest Rodrigo slut out there. Great stuff guys.


Yes you are and thank you for it. FYI, it just happened that yesterday I fired up one of the Robusto classicos you sent me from the box split. Was the second one I have toasted and it treated me just fine. Love the earthy, slightly spicy, light wood and medium body in those with maybe some dry baking cacao in the background. Built up to a full body by the end, but not overpowering.

Haven't hit the boutique blend yet or any others for that matter, but am favorably impressed. Glad to see this thread getting some attention.


----------



## loki993 (Sep 25, 2010)

G-ROD said:


> Hey fellas! Just want to drop a quick note to say thanks for the support!
> Here's a list of B&M's - B&M Retail Partners
> And you can get Rodrigo at ClassicSmokes dot com
> 
> ...


those 2 new ones sound awesome. A full bodied Oscuro and a Corona. Looking forward to them for sure.


----------



## Richterscale (Jan 8, 2011)

sdlaird said:


> Yes you are and thank you for it. FYI, it just happened that yesterday I fired up one of the Robusto classicos you sent me from the box split. Was the second one I have toasted and it treated me just fine. Love the earthy, slightly spicy, light wood and medium body in those with maybe some dry baking cacao in the background. Built up to a full body by the end, but not overpowering.
> 
> Haven't hit the boutique blend yet or any others for that matter, but am favorably impressed. Glad to see this thread getting some attention.


Woot! I'm glad you liked em bro!! And you too SENG!


----------



## topshelfcigars (May 5, 2007)

Hi George.

I must say you were a lucky man to bump into William Ventura!
He blended a cigar for me/my store as well and it is exceptional.

Could you send me some info on your wholesale pricing and some samples of your cigars?
If so, call me and I'll let you know where to send the pkg. Or you could visit my store - I'm in SE Pennsylvania. I'm always looking for boutique cigars to sell in my shop.

Jim Cronin
Top Shelf Cigar Co.
800-304-7183


----------



## woodted (Jan 3, 2009)

G-ROD said:


> Working on some big things this year... Expanding the retail B&M market... And adding new lines in the first half of the year:
> First up is La Fortaleza (full strength/flavor natural oscuro wrapper, DR puro). The prototypes of this cigar have been truly outstanding.
> Next is "The Corona Project", which is a collaboration between me and my New England rep, Brett Bowersox (puff handle Dread).
> The Corona Project is exactly what the name implies and yes we will have our lab coats on for this one.
> ...


Really looking forward to these! Keep up the good work George.:dude:


----------



## Vicini (Oct 10, 2010)

are boxes still available all I can get on classic cigar is singles


----------



## G-ROD (Dec 18, 2010)

Thanks for asking Dennis... right now just singles on classic smokes dot com - this is due to demand but boxes will be back in stock. Make sure you sign up as a member on classic smokes for discount codes. Thanks again -George


----------



## G-ROD (Dec 18, 2010)

Hey Jim! Yes... William is incredible. The new stuff is off the charts. We've been able to leverage his expertise and really create some game changing blends while maintaining the traditional aspects that make a great cigar. Sent you PM... Thanks for asking!


----------



## joshbhs04 (May 30, 2011)

Cant believe im just catching onto these, Next time the 6 packs come out ill def pick a few up!


----------



## BMack (Dec 8, 2010)

I can't wait to try the new stuff George, every time you come out with something new it raises the bar. You and Michaels have really been bringing out your A-game on these blends.


----------



## G-ROD (Dec 18, 2010)

Thanks Brian!!! I can't describe how happy I am with the new blends... just friggin' unreal. Look for La Fortaleza in April.


----------



## G-ROD (Dec 18, 2010)

Josh - take a look at classic smokes dot com... Sampler is there now under featured products. Thanks!


----------

